# Any Rat Lovers Here?



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 18, 2016)

I have two fancy dumbo rats, Kevin and Kijone. They are sisters that I've had for about a year now, and I hope to get more someday <33 I'd love a hairless, rex, and siamese!


I'm really worried about Kevin, she has always coughed and makes not good rat sounds when she drinks. I am positive they both have lung diseases, since my mom surprised me with them and got them from a pet store. Kijone sneezes a lot and Kev coughs and breathes really loudly. I was going to mix Dynabac with some ruminant jelly and yeast, but I don't know if that will actually help.

Anyway, I thought I'd make a general rat thread since I don't think there are any?


----------



## ratluvr76 (Feb 18, 2016)

I personally, LOVE rats. in fact, my email is Ratluvr hah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 18, 2016)

<3 Yay! I was worried I was the only one!


----------



## craze horse (Feb 18, 2016)

I had rats as a child, had a male an female briefly before we were over run ! Wasn't until.i was older I found out my mum was taking the babies out as it seemed so frequently. Yes we did get separate cage eventually........


----------



## Exuviae (Feb 19, 2016)

Rats are really special to me. They were my first and only vertebrate pets so far. I had two sisters, Sunny and Bonsai, who were a red-eyed Himalayan and an agouti self, respectively. Bonsai lived to be just over 3 years old, and Sunny lived to be about 3 and a half years old, but sadly they both had to be euthanized due to cancer.  They were some of the sweetest animals I have ever met, and so smart and cute, too! They gave me so much joy. It's been almost a year since Bonsai was put down and half a year since Sunny was put down, and I honestly still miss them both so much. Spoil your little ones while you can.  This is my favorite picture of them:


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 19, 2016)

Exuviae said:


> Rats are really special to me. They were my first and only vertebrate pets so far. I had two sisters, Sunny and Bonsai, who were a red-eyed Himalayan and an agouti self, respectively. Bonsai lived to be just over 3 years old, and Sunny lived to be about 3 and a half years old, but sadly they both had to be euthanized due to cancer.  They were some of the sweetest animals I have ever met, and so smart and cute, too! They gave me so much joy. It's been almost a year since Bonsai was put down and half a year since Sunny was put down, and I honestly still miss them both so much. Spoil your little ones while you can.  This is my favorite picture of them:


Awww <3 It sucks that rats have so many health problems  Cancer and tumors are so common in older rats, I am really scared that mine will get something bad.
 Rats are so easy to spoil! Mine just stare at me when I have food, like they're begging for it!


----------



## High Lord Dee (Feb 19, 2016)

No


----------



## Exuviae (Feb 19, 2016)

I totally get that feeling. To be completely honest, there's a good chance that they'll get tumors if they're unspayed, but my girls each lived for about 6 or 7 months after first noticing the tumors. They don't really seem to bother them, so if it does happen to you, just keep them comfortable and happy and they should still be with you for quite a while. 
Haha, yup! I was pretty strict about what I fed mine, but you can bet that basically every time I went to the pet store, I came home with at least one new toy for their cage...


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 19, 2016)

I wish I could get them spayed, but my mom doesn't think they are important enough to spend money on. :L


----------



## Illusion (Feb 19, 2016)

I keep and breed rats, partly because i enjoy keeping them, partly as food for other animals (always humanely culled first). 
I keep dumbos and top-eareds, and have standard coat, rex and hairless. I also have one manx that sprang up in a recent breeding totally by surprise.
My best advice if you want long-lived tumor free rats, get boys! they are much less likely to get tumors (although it does still happen sometimes) and they do really well in groups, they are so fun to watch as they play a lot, often wrestling and charging about.


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah, I would love some males, but I would never abandon my baby girls <33 I only feed them what I think is the best food, since it is te only food available near me that has proper ingredients. I'd love a rex, as well, so cute, and I'd never heard of a manx rat, wow! :O They look awesome!


----------



## Illusion (Feb 19, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> Yeah, I would love some males, but I would never abandon my baby girls <33 I only feed them what I think is the best food, since it is te only food available near me that has proper ingredients. I'd love a rex, as well, so cute, and I'd never heard of a manx rat, wow! :O They look awesome!


I had never intended to breed a manx, as they can have some real issues, but she just popped up, just the one in the whole litter, little 'Tails'   The genes must be in their somewhere, trouble is i don't know who mum is as i always breed in groups. 
She's very cute, funny looking when she runs but in a cute way. I was so surprised when i first noticed!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 19, 2016)

Illusion said:


> I had never intended to breed a manx, as they can have some real issues, but she just popped up, just the one in the whole litter, little 'Tails'   The genes must be in their somewhere, trouble is i don't know who mum is as i always breed in groups.
> She's very cute, funny looking when she runs but in a cute way. I was so surprised when i first noticed!


She sounds precious <3 My rats are such jerks sometimes xD But I can't stay mad at them because of their adorable faces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SabrinaBoost (Feb 19, 2016)

I love rats. I've been looking them up a lot lately. I just recently sold my snake i have had for 9 years because i was tired of feeding him frozen rats (refuse to ever feed live) And i always wound up getting the cutest black/white ones, it made me so sad.. So now that the snake is gone, i am very interested in owning one. How funny lol. Do you have any pictures of yours?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 19, 2016)

Rats are cool but _only Rattus rattus _IMO_. _The worst, vile, filthy sewers full of tramp folks and diseases they jumps out, the better.


----------



## mmfh (Feb 20, 2016)

I have owned rats since I've been 15. They are awesome pets. I had a pair of free range rats (Sampson and Nicolas ) but nick passed away 2 weeks ago  . I have 2 babies (Abraham and Ezekiel ) they are still bonding with me and learning the world is not a scary place lol

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Feb 20, 2016)

I begged my parents for 6 years to let me get a rat, they finally gave in and let me have one for my 10th birthday. Moe was a great little guy, but I only had him for 2 1/2 years. This was long before the days that everything had a camera in it, so this is the only photo I have of him.





Rats are great, but the short lifespan is too sad for me, so I don't think I'll ever keep them again. 

Yesterday I saw a rat walking down the stair railing outside my apartment, I was very conflicted. My kneejerk reaction was "awww, rat", but I guess having rats on the porch is bad, lol


----------



## Coconana (Feb 20, 2016)

I love rats!! I always had them growing up... It all sarted with a giant albino rescue male we named Diamond. He was my sweet old man. 

When he passed, we got a pair of grey and black self dumbo brothers. One of them was named Jericho.

After they passed away, we got a hooded agouti female that I don't remember the name of... We came home one night to find that our Rottie mix had strewn her insides all over the living room, like tinsel 

I must've been about ten or eleven. Man, I cried my eyes out and gave what was left of her a funeral. I haven't owned rats since, but I did own a few pet mice for a while up until this last year.

I suspect one day, I'll have more; just gotta get the hubby on board (_he says no more rodents until we need feeders for the BP's_)


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 20, 2016)

Cavedweller said:


> I begged my parents for 6 years to let me get a rat, they finally gave in and let me have one for my 10th birthday. Moe was a great little guy, but I only had him for 2 1/2 years. This was long before the days that everything had a camera in it, so this is the only photo I have of him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, I love the blazed marking on his head. And whenever there is a rodent in my house I always want to keep it, but I guess it's better for everyone to release them, haha



Coconana said:


> I love rats!! I always had them growing up... It all sarted with a giant albino rescue male we named Diamond. He was my sweet old man.
> 
> When he passed, we got a pair of grey and black self dumbo brothers. One of them was named Jericho.
> 
> ...


:'( That's horrible. I'm so worried my cat will get into my room, and the rats' cage bars are wide enough for little cat paws. I just hope they are smart enough to stay away from her.


----------



## Illusion (Feb 20, 2016)

Darn it, I meant to take some photos of some of my gang when i went up to feed them this evening but I totally forgot!
They're in a loft room and it's all the way up a ladder, so i'm not going back up now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 20, 2016)

Illusion said:


> Darn it, I meant to take some photos of some of my gang when i went up to feed them this evening but I totally forgot!
> They're in a loft room and it's all the way up a ladder, so i'm not going back up now


What do you feed them? ANd how often? -random questions- I feed mine Oxbow adult rat food, and usually give them some in the morning and at night. It's hard to know how much to give them since they just take it and hide it away


----------



## Illusion (Feb 20, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> What do you feed them? ANd how often? -random questions- I feed mine Oxbow adult rat food, and usually give them some in the morning and at night. It's hard to know how much to give them since they just take it and hide it away


I feed once a day.
I have mice and multimammates as well as rats, and quite a few of each, so i buy several types of food in bulk, and mix them according to which they're being fed to. If that makes sense. And i try to vary it also. 
These include rabbit foods, poultry corn, bird seed, dog biscuits, oats, nuts. I find the actual rat feeds that i have access to are stupidly expensive for what they are and often full of sugar and colourings. Not good. 
And then they get extras and treats as well when i can, veggies, wholemeal bread, cooked egg (when the chickens are laying well), cornflakes, spaghetti, rice noodles, potato, meal worms, any leftovers that are suitable. I have been told many times that i spoil them but i like to know they're getting a varied diet.


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 20, 2016)

Illusion said:


> I feed once a day.
> I have mice and multimammates as well as rats, and quite a few of each, so i buy several types of food in bulk, and mix them according to which they're being fed to. If that makes sense. And i try to vary it also.
> These include rabbit foods, poultry corn, bird seed, dog biscuits, oats, nuts. I find the actual rat feeds that i have access to are stupidly expensive for what they are and often full of sugar and colourings. Not good.
> And then they get extras and treats as well when i can, veggies, wholemeal bread, cooked egg (when the chickens are laying well), cornflakes, spaghetti, rice noodles, potato, meal worms, any leftovers that are suitable. I have been told many times that i spoil them but i like to know they're getting a varied diet.


Oxbow rat food is the only food I can find in my area that actually has what is good for rats. It's like every other company knows nothing about rat diets! I also give my rats fruit and veggies, basically stuff that I eat. xD Today I let them try superworms (which I have never tried and never will, thank you) They loved 'em! I am considering making them food with liver and other fresh stuff, but my mom is a hater and doesn't like spending money on them


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 21, 2016)

i breed rats for both feeders and pets. ^_^ iv narrowed down the last few months iv cut down but i have true hairless, fuzzy hairless [fur on top of feet, tail and nose only] rex, double rex, dumbo and i HAD a "manx" but she was a rescue that didnt pull through=\  im on the hunt for a non-berkshire[white tummy] russian blue XD they is so pretty XD

as for food that everyone mentioned. i mix it up. i choose specific dog foods [mine are feeders] mix it with nuts, hog chow [as in pig] and a mix of fruit and veg


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 21, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> i breed rats for both feeders and pets. ^_^ iv narrowed down the last few months iv cut down but i have true hairless, fuzzy hairless [fur on top of feet, tail and nose only] rex, double rex, dumbo and i HAD a "manx" but she was a rescue that didnt pull through=\  im on the hunt for a non-berkshire[white tummy] russian blue XD they is so pretty XD


Russian blues are sooo pretty! I'm on the hunt for a Siamese and rex, but there are pretty much no breeders anywhere near me


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 21, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> Russian blues are sooo pretty! I'm on the hunt for a Siamese and rex, but there are pretty much no breeders anywhere near me


my first male was a chocolate Siamese and later picked up his Himalayan brother ;P they run in my bloodlines alot lmao actualy pretty common in my brood to get a double banger of a siamese rex or Himalayan rex.. took a bit getting some into my bloodline.. theres 2 or 3 breeders i trade offspring with every now and then as i breed for color and type not just food.. im so strict on my stock if a male gets a tumor later in life [hasnt happened many times only with rescues that keep my males company] ill scrap the entire line, any baby, grandbaby neice or nephew..  i dont want none of that jazz in my lines lmao

try lookin on craigslist for feeder rodents. they are usualy cheaper and healthier then pet stores and most contain rex genes ime  [im trying to phase it out of mine as i hate a double rex lol]


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 21, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> my first male was a chocolate Siamese and later picked up his Himalayan brother ;P they run in my bloodlines alot lmao actualy pretty common in my brood to get a double banger of a siamese rex or Himalayan rex.. took a bit getting some into my bloodline.. theres 2 or 3 breeders i trade offspring with every now and then as i breed for color and type not just food.. im so strict on my stock if a male gets a tumor later in life [hasnt happened many times only with rescues that keep my males company] ill scrap the entire line, any baby, grandbaby neice or nephew..  i dont want none of that jazz in my lines lmao
> 
> try lookin on craigslist for feeder rodents. they are usualy cheaper and healthier then pet stores and most contain rex genes ime  [im trying to phase it out of mine as i hate a double rex lol]


I don't really like double rexes either, xD


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 21, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> I don't really like double rexes either, xD


lol yea and not all rex's are as fluffy as some images reflect. i had a momma who i had no idea was rex pop out 16 double rex babies and a dumbo [didnt know either parent was dumbo gene lmao] i thought she was a standard ruby eyed fawn gal. her sister who i thought was a rex somehow popped out a mink guy when paired with same chocolate point Himalayan male and has never thrown a double rex and they are a perminant pair


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 21, 2016)

pyro fiend said:


> lol yea and not all rex's are as fluffy as some images reflect. i had a momma who i had no idea was rex pop out 16 double rex babies and a dumbo [didnt know either parent was dumbo gene lmao] i thought she was a standard ruby eyed fawn gal. her sister who i thought was a rex somehow popped out a mink guy when paired with same chocolate point Himalayan male and has never thrown a double rex and they are a perminant pair


Rats are so weird! I can't wait to breed some, haha!


----------



## Philosopheliac (Mar 6, 2016)

Love rats to the nth degree, their short lifespans break my heart though. The first pet I ever had sole responsibility of was a Degu named Spaz, and after he unfortunately passed away when our house burned down, I kept a fancy rat that I named Darwin for his entire natural life of three years. I had a Chinchilla for a year until I traded him for the enclosure that I currently feed my ball python in. After that, two more fancy rats Toby and Delores followed, Toby making it almost four years and Delores almost two. They're pretty smart if you take care of them and treat them right. I wish wish wish I had photos of any of my little guys. Most of my rodents played fetch, but aside from other hit and miss stuff like that I wasn't able to get them to do much. I won't ever keep rodents as pets again, since I'd like my docile python to stay that way.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Mar 6, 2016)

Philosopheliac said:


> Love rats to the nth degree, their short lifespans break my heart though. The first pet I ever had sole responsibility of was a Degu named Spaz, and after he unfortunately passed away when our house burned down, I kept a fancy rat that I named Darwin for his entire natural life of three years. I had a Chinchilla for a year until I traded him for the enclosure that I currently feed my ball python in. After that, two more fancy rats Toby and Delores followed, Toby making it almost four years and Delores almost two. They're pretty smart if you take care of them and treat them right. I wish wish wish I had photos of any of my little guys. Most of my rodents played fetch, but aside from other hit and miss stuff like that I wasn't able to get them to do much. I won't ever keep rodents as pets again, since I'd like my docile python to stay that way.


I knooww, I joke and call my rats jerks and say they're brats but I will be sobbing when they die  They're already just over a year old, I haven't taught them really anything. They will stop doing bad things when I say "No!" but one of them will just look at me for a seconds and then do it again lol.
 I want to say I wont get more once they die, but I don't know how well I can stick to that promise, since I spent a lot on this awesome cage


----------



## Zyphlid (Mar 18, 2016)

A rat was my first ever pet and I have since always loved them to death.

I remember my first was a typical fancy rat from the pet store named CeCe. She has, and probably always will be, my favorite rat. She was very loving, responded to her name, and constantly greeted people if they opened my door and I was playing with her on the floor. I have very fond memories of her and was very sad when she passed (surprisingly, just of old age and not a tumor)

I've had more rats after her including two more female fancies (Marshmallow and one whose name I can't remember right now; it was my sister's, really, so thats likely why), a dumbo named Dez, and two rescues (fancies) named Pepper and Toast.

Pepper and Toast passed away two years ago now and I haven't gotten any rats due to the lack of space in my room since their passing. So instead, I got a tarantula since I've wanted to own one since I was 16 

Got to admit, it's weird going from a very cuddly, social animal that I could play with to one that I don't handle and just look at two or three times a day to see if it moved two inches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Mar 18, 2016)

Zyphlid said:


> Got to admit, it's weird going from a very cuddly, social animal that I could play with to one that I don't handle and just look at two or three times a day to see if it moved two inches


Haha, you got that right. Some of my T's I check every five seconds to see if they've molted, and then there's my female B. albopilosum who I check and feed like every few decades, LOL. She is so boring, but I love her <3


----------



## Coconana (Jul 26, 2016)

I return! With a update for all of you lovely people 

I'm officially a hooman rat-mum again. I got these two double-rex/hairless brothers from a wonderful breeder up in WA yesterday evening, and I'm in absolute love. They don't have names yet, but their little personalities are already shining. The little black patchwork enjoys adventure and runs around like crazy, while his bigger brother is rather shy, but he loves his food! 

My family was starting to refer to my house as the 'No Petting Zoo', so it's nice to finally have some friendly faces

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## craze horse (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh how beautiful are they ! Had many rats when I was younger but nothing as visual as those two. Lucky lucky you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Jul 30, 2016)

craze horse said:


> Oh how beautiful are they ! Had many rats when I was younger but nothing as visual as those two. Lucky lucky you.


Thank you so much for the kind words! My rats that I had growing up were always hooded agoutis or albinos, so I completely understand; first time I read a paper about their genetics and coat colour variations, my jaw just dropped. I fell in love with double-rex a while ago, and when I saw that a breeder about an hour away in the state above mine had an available litter of hand-raised boys? I couldn't resist. I think I looked at my man and cried and shoved their litter photos into his face over and over until he said 'yeah, sure'. 

So far, Remington (_the light dumbo_) and Teak (_black patchwork_) are doing wonderfully. They're learning to come when their names are called and are getting hours upon hours of socialization from their housebound housewife mum. I'd forgotten how fascinating and sweet rats were as pets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Jul 30, 2016)

They ar so cute!  I've never owned a rat, but I am fond of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craze horse (Jul 31, 2016)

The levels of intelligence always amazed me. Such fascinating creatures, and in your case very beautiful to. Not for me these days though as I have a corn snake who's 6ft and regularly let out around my apartment !


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 1, 2016)

I have shared my life with rats, on and off, for almost 20 years. A lot of heartbreak over their short lifespans in that time. I have a tattoo on my back of my favourite black rex boy, Magic.
I hadn't had them for a while, when I found one left by the dumpster downstairs at my apartment a few months ago.
His name is Elliot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 2, 2016)

I've had 3 hoodies and one I called Sqeaky, a blond youngster who came sickly to me via petshop. Petco. A billion yrs ago. The vet did everything she could, but Squeaky died. I miss them all. They're intelligent and are pack animals that live in family packs. Amazing animals.


----------



## craze horse (Aug 18, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I have shared my life with rats, on and off, for almost 20 years. A lot of heartbreak over their short lifespans in that time. I have a tattoo on my back of my favourite black rex boy, Magic.
> I hadn't had them for a while, when I found one left by the dumpster downstairs at my apartment a few months ago.
> His name is Elliot.
> View attachment 216911
> ...


Wow the cat in the background? Not bothered obviously? I've got a short video of my cornsnake investigating my malamute. He didn't care lol


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 18, 2016)

I used to keep gerbils.  Not as smart as rats, but I love thier fuzzy tails and sweet temperaments.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 18, 2016)

craze horse said:


> Wow the cat in the background? Not bothered obviously?


Nigel would kill him if given the chance. I am never further away than arms length from Elliot, but Nigel wouldn't try anything right in front of me. If I turned my back on them... things would go very poorly. Although a full grown male rat is a force to be reckoned with and Nigel might think twice about taking one on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 18, 2016)

Me! Toward the end my rats life she had three tumors and a busted up foot. Such a sad time. I miss you Britney!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 18, 2016)

yes, this is my boy Gary

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Coconana (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm back again!! Today, I picked up two new guys from the Humane Society, given that they recently got an overhaul of over a hundred rats due to a really, really big surrender from a breeder. 

As of now, these guys don't have names yet (_aside from the ones that they came with, which I'm not fond of_), but any suggestions would be happily taken into consideration. They're both pudgy and lazy, and I'm in love! 

The little guy on the left is a Black Berkshire, I think. And the guy on the right? Uh.. he looks like an Agouti Variegated Bareback Rex, but please feel free to correct me if you know what their coats are; I'm a sad little rat coat genetic noob...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 11, 2016)

Coconana said:


> I'm back again!! Today, I picked up two new guys from the Humane Society, given that they recently got an overhaul of over a hundred rats due to a really, really big surrender from a breeder.
> 
> As of now, these guys don't have names yet (_aside from the ones that they came with, which I'm not fond of_), but any suggestions would be happily taken into consideration. They're both pudgy and lazy, and I'm in love!
> 
> The little guy on the left is a Black Berkshire, I think. And the guy on the right? Uh.. he looks like an Agouti Variegated Bareback Rex, but please feel free to correct me if you know what their coats are; I'm a sad little rat coat genetic noob...


I love your little ones. I so love rats, but I've got a terrier so that's a no go. Give them snuggles from me. They're very cute!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Coconana (Sep 12, 2016)

crone said:


> I love your little ones. I so love rats, but I've got a terrier so that's a no go. Give them snuggles from me. They're very cute!


Thank you so much for your kind words! I love rats too, but I do have to work around a working-line Border Collie and an extremely prey-driven Shepherd mix who's 80Ibs, so I completely understand. I'll give all my boys all the snuggles for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 12, 2016)

You are correct on the coats  What cuties!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't have one but I love the average rats that, jumping out from the sewers, bites the hell out of everyone. I wish to see a rats invasion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Sep 12, 2016)

Midnight and Stormy


----------



## Tarantula155 (Sep 15, 2016)

I've had many rats over the years. Superb animals, shame they got a bad rep. 

I haven't kept any for a couple years because it's hard losing something you get so attached to. They are just as affectionate as dogs, mine would sleep with me, follow me around, hang on my shoulder when I'd go on walks.

Each and every rat I've owned were litter trained too. I let them out 24/7 in their very own room. No droppings ever!

Here are some pics and videos of the ones I had.

This is Mikey one of my favorite ones. He was still a baby in here, he would sleep by my side when I watched TV!





Here is my favorite video of Mikey, he knew tricks!






These were my girls that I had after Mikey, my last rats. 

They were ultra spoiled, out all day in their room and they had their very own sofa! Here is cocoa showing off her smarts 





Miss them so much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Sep 16, 2016)

@Coconana name one Harambe, and the other Dat Boi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dragonblade71 (Sep 21, 2016)

I can tell you all about an experience I had a few years ago. It occurred at a house I used to live in in a suburb in Adelaide, South Australia. We got the occasional wild rat there - many of them driven out of hiding by our cats. We also had a large staghorn plant that my folks fed banana skins to. There was a pergola nearby and one day, I was up in the ladder with my head just above the pergola. Just a few meters away, also on the pergola, was a rat looking straight at me. But this rat was different to the ones I usually see around here. It did not have brown fur, like wild rats generally have. It's fur was a grey / silvery / fawn kind of colour. It also looked extremely clean - fur perfectly straight and groomed. I know that rats are pretty clean in general and spend a fair amount of time grooming etc but this one looked like it had just stepped out of a hairdressing salon. The type of fur also seemed different to the typical rats I see - short and fine. 

And the behaviour was different too. Often wild rats are scurrying around with no interest in me. This one was calmly sitting down, looking straight at me. Basically eye to eye contact. We looked at each other for about 10 - 20 seconds. It was also quite plump too - probably from all the banana skins that had been given to the staghorn plant. 

Unfortunately, that was the only time that I saw that particular rat. Though Ive often wondered - could it have been an escaped pet? Have others come across such instances before?


----------



## SoulSpiegel12 (Sep 27, 2016)

I love rats as well however I've never owned any.....yet. Definitely something I'd love
to own one day!


----------



## viper69 (Sep 28, 2016)

Rats make excellent dinners for boas and pythons!


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Rats make excellent dinners for boas and pythons!


Ok evil one don't let us get touchy/feely. 
...she quickly looks around to make sure the momentos from her beloved but deceased Cal king snake aren't in view...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 29, 2016)

crone said:


> Ok evil one don't let us get touchy/feely.
> ...she quickly looks around to make sure the momentos from her beloved but deceased Cal king snake aren't in view...


Cal kings are beautiful! What type did you have?


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Cal kings are beautiful! What type did you have?


Cream-yellow with black. I don't know latin names, she was bought as a teeny tiny snakelet at a reptile show.  Her name was Slinky and she was the coolest snake in the world. Sniff.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 29, 2016)

crone said:


> Cream-yellow with black. I don't know latin names, she was bought as a teeny tiny snakelet at a reptile show.  Her name was Slinky and she was the coolest snake in the world. Sniff.


How long did it live? I've always been partial to the California Kings (the banded black/white you find in the wild, not the brown variant), Mexican Black Kingsnakes, and a few of the locality specific species you find up in the Mtns in Mex and Arizona. Plus some milksnakes as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> How long did it live? I've always been partial to the California Kings (the banded black/white you find in the wild, not the brown variant), Mexican Black Kingsnakes, and a few of the locality specific species you find up in the Mtns in Mex and Arizona. Plus some milksnakes as well.


Yeah. She lived for years don't know why she died. One day I went to feed her and she was gone. Alot of grown woman crying. She ate like a pig. Used thawed mice. Maybe she pined away because I wouldn't bring her a nice rattlesnake to eat....


----------



## SpiderSling2017 (Jan 29, 2017)

I love rats, when I was 12 I had 4, all females.

Now both me and my fiancée own 25, all from breeding! Rats are my passion, and so will be Ts soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OveroMare (Feb 7, 2017)

Love them. Got my first pet rat as a result of keeping snakes. The lonely rat obviously needed a friend. Two led to four which led to even more. 

Before long I was in deep. I became a paying member of the nearest rodent club (which was 2 states away.).. Traveled there once a month for meetings and shows. Yes - judged rat and mouse shows.

That of course led to collecting and breeding the fanciest of fancy. 

Anyhow, I no longer keep rodents. No live ones that is.  Unfortunately I developed extremely bad allergies to them. I do miss my rats though. Super fun and loving.


----------

